# One sided love/passion



## TreeSuh (Aug 6, 2011)

I LOVE my husband. For me he is and always will be the only man I look at. I feel so secure about who I am with him, and we have so much fun & great sex together. The thing is I feel like I am bursting with love for him. Sometimes I just want to hold him and look at him just because... I want to be able to just sit and talk with him, or spend time together without eating, or watching tv. I don't want to feel like roommates who have sex. Thats how things have been lately, There is no passion in our marriage anymore. We have sex regularly still and its great but its fun sex, not love if that makes since. He doesn't hug me unless I ask, he dosent roll over in bed and hold me, no kissing just because. Its just "heys" and "Love you bys" and "just really tired today that's all" I hope this makes sense to you guys I'm just not sure really where to go from here....


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is pretty much how it is at my house. I seem to be the only one trying to initiate any kind of contact that doesn't involve sex. He breaks out once in a blue moon with a display of affection but, not often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TreeSuh (Aug 6, 2011)

I am craving quality time, and physical affection from him, and honestly I dont even mind if the physical affection leads to sex... Great! I just wish she showed his love for me... at this point im starting to wonder if even that is still there.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

You say there is no passion in our marraige ANYMORE. So it WAS there. How long married ? Is this after the initial "Honeymoon period" as some call it. Any life changes that happened around the time this passion started to fade?? Fighting, arguments not settled between the 2 of you, silent treatments, etc.

All that passion is really a result of Dopamine (hormones) and what we set our addictions on. This sounds so unromantic I suppose, but My husband is my addiction. ha ha 

I am just a Stay at home housewife with too many kids so he is what I look forward too every day. I set my mind on all kinds of romantic things & ideas, so this keeps my dopamine levels high I guess. Maybe you are a little like me. 

Has he been under alot of stress at work possibly, big projects at home, etc? Sometimes this can make a man's Testosterone levels take a dive, he will feel more tired, and just not into things, even sex. 

Make sure he gets lots of sleep, eats right, & keep the stress down as much as you can, these can raise those levels a little . 

Just some thoughts!


----------



## TreeSuh (Aug 6, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> You say there is no passion in our marraige ANYMORE. So it WAS there. How long married ? Is this after the initial "Honeymoon period" as some call it. Any life changes that happened around the time this passion started to fade?? Fighting, arguments not settled between the 2 of you, silent treatments, etc.
> 
> All that passion is really a result of Dopamine (hormones) and what we set our addictions on. This sounds so unromantic I suppose, but My husband is my addiction. ha ha
> 
> ...


No stress really, he works long shifts and nights when he works i understand the lack of quality time, but he has 3 days off a week and when I get home we barley talk and hes content just playing online or watching tv by himself, I try to come and talk or hang out, sometimes i even try to sit on his lap and try to start something intimate and he laughs and giggles it off 50% of the time, and when we do, its great but as soon as its done he goes right back to watching tv.

We have been married 4 years and I understand the honeymoon stage wears off but My love and affection hasnt, for me it still feels new


----------



## sunshine31 (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear how you are feeling...i can definately relate. I've been married less than 2 years and feel very unloved by my husband. It often seems an annoyance if i want to hug him longer than one second. after visiting my family for a 9 days and driving 21 hours home he won't drive the 1.5 hours to come see me...i have to wait 2 days because he doesn't want to drive, tell sme that if i had wanted to see him i would have come home sooner. He mostly only tells me he loves me when i say it first. I dread talking to him on the phone cause im sure he'll say something that makes me feel like crap cause i can never seem to do anyting right in his eyes. sucks. oh what i wouldn't give for a husband who is excited about me for more than sex.


----------

